

This is what happens when your app gets featured in the iTunes App Store - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/11880003728/this-is-what-happens-when-your-app-gets-featured-in-the

======
there
according to the graph, it gets downloaded an unknown number of times more
than the unknown number of times it was downloaded before.

what a pointless article.

~~~
betashop
updated to include the actual numbers. Didn't realize they were cut off in
prior.

